# Aria Hotel and Resorts GFCI's in Halls



## gswimfrk (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

This holiday I went up to Vegas to meet up with some family, in the time there we stayed at the Aria Hotel which was built in 2009-2010. Walking down the halls, I couldn't stop noticing that they had installed 20 AMP Leviton GFCIs as their convenience outlets in the halls. 

As far as I know, I believe that this installation is not required by code? There is no source of water or what have you in the halls... It seemed strange to me that on all floors of the hotel, the corridors ALL had GFCI outlets (20 AMP) spaced about every 10 feet. Is there some mandate from the AHJ in Nevada Requiring such setup?

Thanks! Gswimfrk


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe some lawsuits from the floor cleaners getting shocks when they run over the cord to the carpet vac.

But perhaps they just chose to provide them for added safety.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

gswimfrk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This holiday I went up to Vegas to meet up with some family, in the time there we stayed at the Aria Hotel which was built in 2009-2010. Walking down the halls, I couldn't stop noticing that they had installed 20 AMP Leviton GFCIs as their convenience outlets in the halls.
> 
> ...


A designer or engineer might have specified them for the job. Maybe a local requirement? Who knows?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I bet it is a cya -- was it a concrete floor? No not required but not a violation either.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I bet it is a cya -- was it a concrete floor? No not required but not a violation either.


 It's cheap insurance. Passes the blame on someone else. :laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Every 10 feet in a hallway seems more strange to me than them being gfi!!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

gswimfrk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This holiday I went up to Vegas to meet up with some family, in the time there we stayed at the Aria Hotel which was built in 2009-2010. Walking down the halls, I couldn't stop noticing that they had installed 20 AMP Leviton GFCIs as their convenience outlets in the halls.
> 
> ...


I've worked on plenty of hotel/casinos in Reno; there's no requirement for GFIs other than the NEC. 

All casinos are viewed by the public as huge piles of cash that they can almost get their hands on. More than a few of these people will sue a casino for even the most outlandish reasons. Therefore, all casino operators are more than slightly paranoid. 

More than likely, the GFIs are there because of such a lawsuit or to defend one.

But as far as I know, there's no requirement.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

micromind said:


> All casinos are viewed by the public as huge piles of cash that they can almost get their hands on. More than a few of these people will sue a casino for even the most outlandish reasons. Therefore, all casino operators are more than slightly paranoid.


Thanks for posting that because that was exactly what I was imagining when I posted about law suits.

I figured that casinos are always being sued with the exception of a quick pay off instead of a fight.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> Every 10 feet in a hallway seems more strange to me than them being gfi!!


I would bet it is a misinterpretation of the receptacle requirement in a hallway that is 10'. I've heard it that way from people who should know better.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Thanks for posting that because that was exactly what I was imagining when I posted about law suits.
> 
> I figured that casinos are always being sued with the exception of a quick pay off instead of a fight.


Yep, pretty much sums it up....


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

They use carpet shampoo machines in those hotels frequently. Not that it matters, but that may be another reason they use GFCIs as there is liquid detergent used in those machines.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You can make the case that 590.6 requires the floor cleaning equipment to have GFCI protection.


----------

